# SC Pickup (lots of photos)



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finish a pickup for the Sundance Central Modular Layout that will be in Portland, OR next Monday for the National Narrow Gauge Convention. It's a diecast model of a 1931 Ford pickup that had a winch in the bed of the truck. I disassembled the entire truck to paint and weather all the parts. Here are some photos. Enjoy!" border=0> 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad 
Front View 







" 
Rear View 







" 
Front Fender and Headlight 







" 
Rusted-Out Below Door 







" 
Truck Bed 







" 
Windshield 







" 
Interior Passenger's Side


----------



## Bob Poli (Mar 26, 2008)

Great work Richard! I really like the rusted through fenders. How did you accomplish that? 

Bob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A little 'Bondo', and spit and polish and that truck could be fixed right up!


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, 
The rusted through fenders are done by grinding from the backside with a dremel tool and router bit. Stop grinding when it just starts to beak through the outside surface. The blisted paint is done using dullcoat and baking soda. Apply the dullcote with a brush and sprinkle on baking soda on top. 
Richard


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice, LOVED the leaves. Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

The truck and weathering are fabulous! I'm not a rivet counter, but the tires seem to good for the truck. They need some wear.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 09/07/2008 7:51 PM
The truck and weathering are fabulous! I'm not a rivet counter, but the tires seem to good for the truck. They need some wear. 




They are new..had to pass inspection... 
Wow Rich, 
That is one beautiful truck. I remember riding in one of those Model A's as a kid. I can still smell the oil mixed with the dust. They had a distinctive odor about them working the farm and such. Leaves in the bed. Very nice touch. Uncle Fred always left his out of the barn and it always had leaves, straw, or chicken feathers in the bed. The bed looks great also. Did you scratch that too? What is the scale and who makes it please. 
Noel


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Richard, the tires are too new. I had plan to work on them but time ran out to pack it for the Narrow Gauge Convention /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

Noel, 
I added the wood planks to the bed and left the metal channels as they were except for painting and weathering. 
The model I beleive is 1:18 scale by Signature. It had a winch in the bed of the truck to be used as a wrecker. 

Thanks to everyone for your response. 
Richard


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

you set your own high standard and you keep it with everything! 

what from and how did you make the leaves? cut out one by one?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

You have a great eye for the detail of weathering. The rusted fenders and the leaves are a touch of real weathering. I read how you did the rusted fenders but how did you make the leaves please don,t tell me you got them from your miniature trees. Thanks for shareing your secerets


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Richard...... Words ain't enough to describe it...


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Mackerel, what a work of art! Are those leaves in the pickup bed? Those rust holes and paint chips are beyond belief they are so real. There are too many things to remark about but I really love the wooden bumper! The weathering detail is really nice. Okay, I'm going to close my mouth and clean off the drool on my shirt.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jesus that takes my breathe away! 
Where did you get all those tiny maple leaves?!


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great compliments. 
The oak leaves I got from a fellow modeler who does 1:35 military models. He got them from a company that sells scenery items for 1:35 scale. The leaves seemed to me to be too big for that scale, but I think they work great for 1:20.3. 
Thanks again for all the kind words. 
Richard


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

You have skills Man!!!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful. Nice application of the baking soda. Nicely photographed as usual. The tires give it away as a Q ship. Looks old and rusty on the outside, but a flat head V-8 probably lurks under the hood. 

Mike


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!! Richard, what more can I say. That is one great model. The time and creativity you put into it shows in the finished product. Just Great!!


----------

